# are Guinea Pigs tasty?



## CHUM (Oct 13, 2008)

I have heard that Guinea Pigs are hi in protein....easy to raise....and (this sounds odd)....but make pretty excellent perimeter alarms with their hi squealing......

anyone know how to dress a Guinea Pig...or recipes???....what's the best way to figure out of they're a boy or girl.....how fast do they reproduce???


----------



## SgtGreenbag (Oct 13, 2008)

I heard guinea pigs are really tasty... They are a delicacy somewhere I believe... maybe in Guinea...?


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

People in South America rely on Guinea Pigs as a main source of food. Seem like a simple animal to keep around.


----------



## Noodling (Oct 13, 2008)

they are a good source of protean, but overall CHUM, it would take away valuable consumables to raise them.


----------



## CHUM (Oct 13, 2008)

Noodling said:


> they are a good source of protean, but overall CHUM, it would take away valuable consumables to raise them.


huh??...thought they could just forage.....ya know...lil' bugs...grass.....ya know....like free range Guinea Pigs.....no hormones.....ratz.....i'm getting hungry now.....dammit.....


----------



## Fetthunter (Oct 14, 2008)

SgtGreenbag said:


> I heard guinea pigs are really tasty... They are a delicacy somewhere I believe... maybe in Guinea...?


You're thinking of Peru. Walk through the streets, and you'll see them cooked and hung up for sale in the markets.


----------



## gds (Oct 10, 2008)

"anyone know how to dress a Guinea Pig...or recipes???....what's the best way to figure out of they're a boy or girl.....how fast do they reproduce???"

Dressing a GP is easy. Its the same for dressing any critter, slit its belly open, rip out anything inside, cut off the head, feet, and tail then skin it. Wash in clean water, season to taste, and cook to medium done.


----------

